# Welche Jacke für den Alpencross



## Markpa (13. Januar 2011)

Servus!

Wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich momentan recht unentschlossen welche Jacke ich für den diesjährigen Alpencross nehmen soll.

Meine Platzangst Ventec ist bei richtigem Regen zu schnell durch. Trotz 5.000 Wassersäule und ordentlicher Imprägnierung. Spätestens an den vielen Reisverschlüsseln läuft die Suppe rein. 

Meine Regenjacke mit 20.000er Wassersäule von Vaude ist zwar dicht wie ne Alditüte, dafür auch ähnlich atmungsaktiv. 

Softshells wird halt arg warm und wirklich wasserdicht sind sie auch nicht.

Wie habt Ihr das Problem gelöst. Die Jacke sollte aktmungsaktiv, nicht zu warm, aber auf jeden Fall wasserdicht sein. Nebenbei vom Packmaß her nicht allzu voluminös.

Gibt es das überhaupt?

Danke und Gruß

Mark


----------



## flyingscot (13. Januar 2011)

Wenn es richtig regnet, wird die "Athmungsaktivität" sowieso recht stark behindert.

Ich habe bisher immer eine VauDe Casella Event auf dem Transalp mitgenommen. Zwei kurze Rad-Trikots, Funktionsunterhemd, Armlinge und eine Leichtgewichts-Kunstfaser-Jacke. Wenn es richtig kalt wird, kann man alles kombinieren. Normalerweise habe das Funktionsunterhemd als T-Shirt und die KUFA-Jacke als Pullover-Ersatz abends/morgens benutzt.

Ist vielleicht ein etwas minimalistischer Ansatz, aber funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter72 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich habe zum einem eine Regenjacke von Gore BikeWear.
Die ist absolut Wasserdicht und auch noch recht atmungsaktiv.
Was mich strt, ist aber das auf der nackten Haut (Arme) "klebende" Paclite-Material.
Da kann man aber drber hinweg sehen, da andere Vorteile berwiegen, z.B. Packma.

Alternativ dazu habe ich auch ne Wetterschutzjacke, vornehmlich fr den alpinen Bergsport, nutze sie aber auch zum biken.
Hoch Atmungsaktiv, zustzliche Belftungsreiverschlsse, wasserdich (28000mm Wassersule), Helmtaugliche Kaputze und angenehm zu tragen.

Wetterschutzjacken (Hardshell) findest du in jedem gut sortiereten Outdoor-Geschft.
Schau mal im Sortiment von Arcteryx, Haglfs, Bergans, Mountain Hardwear, Rab ...

Je nach Ausfhrung  (1-lagig -> kleinstes Packma, 2-lagig oder gar 3-lagig -> am atmungsaktivsten und robustesten) sind diese aber sehr, sehr teuer.

aber bedenke: Atmungsaktivitt funktioniert nur bei entsprechender Temperaturdifferenz zw. Krpertemperatur und Auentemperatur.
Bei ca. 20C Auentemperatur ist jeden Jacke an ihrem Limit angekommen!

Abgesehen davon, solltest du auch unter der Jacke Funktionsbekleidung tragen.
Auch das Tragen eines Rucksacks schrnkt die Atmungsaktivitt selbst der besten Jacke im Rckenbereich stark ein!


----------



## polo (13. Januar 2011)

leichte regenjacke, leichte windjacke/softshell.


----------



## benzinkanister (13. Januar 2011)

"gore tex pro shell" oder "dermizax" sind hier das ma der dinge. die jacken aus diesen materialien sind von der wasserdichtigkeit, atmungsaktivitt und robustheit unerreicht. wie schon erwhnt zahlt man da auch nen stolzen preis. neu ab ca. 350 euro wrde ich schtzen. kannst aber auch wenig gebrauchte schnppchen auf ebay machen.


----------



## flyingscot (13. Januar 2011)

eVent ist auch sehr gut, allerdings auch sehr teuer...

All diese "Hardshell" Membranen sind allerdings auch eher schwer und das Packvolumen etwas größer.

Hier mal ein Vergleich der vielen Membranen http://www.shelby.fi/tips/breathability.pdf. Danach schneidet wohl eVent sehr gut ab...


----------



## Orycteropus (13. Januar 2011)

polo schrieb:


> leichte regenjacke, leichte windjacke/softshell.


Seh ich auch so. Wenn die Vaude dicht ist und nicht zu schwer, dann spar Dir das Geld und investier lieber in eine leichte Windjacke oder Weste, die dann wirklich atmungsaktiv ist.
Wenn es kräftig regnet und Du die Tour wie geplant weiter fährst dann badest du bei der Vaude nach 200 Hömes im eigenen Saft und bei der super-teuren High-End Jacke halt nach 400. Oben am Gipfel nach 1000 Hömes bist Du aber beidesmal nass.
Für den Notfall, die Abfahrt ins Tal oder ein paar Kilometer Teer-Straße im Regen sollte die Vaude ja noch taugen.

Falls Du Dir doch etwas neues gönnst, denk vielleicht auch daran, dass die Jacke dann Rucksack-tauglich sein sollte. Sind in der Regel nur die 3-Lagen, bzw. 2,5-Lagen Jacken.


----------



## Trurl2000 (13. Januar 2011)

Es sind keine 400 Euro nötig.
Die Lösung : Marmot Mica  http://meta-preisvergleich.de/index.cgi?suchstring=marmot+mica&kategorie=kategorie&id=marmot_mica__kategorie
Eine superleichte (180g) Bergsteigerjacke mit einer hightech Membrane dazu noch ein extrem kleiner Packmaß.
3 Stunden Dauerregen und absolut dicht.
Absolut AX tauglich


----------



## Oshiki (13. Januar 2011)

Der Link geht leider nicht.


----------



## Trurl2000 (13. Januar 2011)

Jetzt aber


----------



## Erich17 (13. Januar 2011)

Leider nein. Bei mir kommt da auch nichts.

Ich bin nämlich auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer "Atmungsaktiven Regenjacke".
Ich bin einerseits sehr von der Löffler Colibri angetan, a) weil sie nicht so einen klatschengen Schnitt hat - da kann der Körper und die ersten 2 Lagen noch "arbeiten". Preis mit unter 130,- geht auch noch in Ordnung - im Test im Mountainbike war sie auch nicht schlecht.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich sehr viele Sachen von GORE und wäre sehr an der "COSMO" interessiert, aber 249,- sind schon ein mehr oder weniger abschreckender Preis !

Eigentlich hätte ich eine super Regenjacke und Regenhose aus Gore Tex zu Hause. Aber ich würde mich ein wenig schämen das Zeugs zum Moutainbiken anzuziehen wenn ein Regenschauer kommt. Es ist eine Bundeswehr Regen-Latzhose und Jacke mit Kapuze. Das Zeugs hat 10 Stunden Dauer-Schütten ohne Probleme ausgehalten. Aber es ist in Tarnfleck und das sieht ja nicht gerade super aus beim Biken. Auf der anderen Seite denke ich mir - das Zeugs ist 1000% Dicht und damit erfüllt es genau seinen Zweck - leicht ist es auch noch einiger Massen. Warum soll ich nun wieder 300,- für Regenkleidung ausgeben ?

Was meint ihr , soll ich die BW Klamotten einfach in den Rucksack stecken und fertig - oder ist es ein NO GO mit BW Klamotten im Regen zu fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (14. Januar 2011)

trurl meint marmot mica. paßt mir leider nicht, habe ich nur kurz getestet, kommt in der funktion nicht an event ran, preis und gewicht toll.
bwkram ist schwer, billig, funktion der membran wird durch mäßige (aber sehr robuste) 1. und 3. lage beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Markpa (14. Januar 2011)

Orycteropus schrieb:


> Wenn es kräftig regnet und Du die Tour wie geplant weiter fährst dann badest du bei der Vaude nach 200 Hömes im eigenen Saft und bei der super-teuren High-End Jacke halt nach 400. Oben am Gipfel nach 1000 Hömes bist Du aber beidesmal nass.
> Für den Notfall, die Abfahrt ins Tal oder ein paar Kilometer Teer-Straße im Regen sollte die Vaude ja noch taugen.




Hm... da hast Du natürlich auch wieder recht. Erfahrungsgemäß ist das schon so, dass man wenn man sich richtig anstrengt natürlich auch unter solchen Hightech Jacken schwitzt. Auf der anderen Seiten habe ich natürlich immer noch die Hoffnung, dass es vielleicht doch Jacken gibt die alles verbinden. Aber  350,- und mehr gebe ich dafür bestimmt nicht aus. Da werd ich lieber nass.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (14. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich würde mich eher auf die Wasserdichtigkeit von außen konzentrieren
Bei sommerlischen Temp. schaft es *keine* "atmungsaktive" Jacke, egal von welchem Hersteller/Preis, die Körpertemp. durch die Jacke nach außen zu transportieren. Wenn, wie schon gesch., die Körpertemp., zu der Außentemp. nicht signifikant sich unterscheiden, kann das Material nicht seine Funktion so erfüllen - wie es soll.
Ich habe eine Löffler Colibri Jacke/Hose (Gore Tex) und die sind lt. Hersteller  gut "atmungsaktiv". Feucht bis "nass" werde ich trotzdem innen.

Man darf nicht zu viel von dem Wort "atmungsaktiv" erwarten


----------



## Markpa (15. Januar 2011)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde mich eher auf die Wasserdichtigkeit von außen konzentrieren
> Bei sommerlischen Temp. schaft es *keine* "atmungsaktive" Jacke, egal von welchem Hersteller/Preis, die Körpertemp. durch die Jacke nach außen zu transportieren. Wenn, wie schon gesch., die Körpertemp., zu der Außentemp. nicht signifikant sich unterscheiden, kann das Material nicht seine Funktion so erfüllen - wie es soll.
> ...



Wahrscheinlich haste recht. Zum Glück für meinen Geldbeutel.


----------



## Jocki (16. Januar 2011)

Wenns mit der Jacke noch Zeit hat würd ich noch warten. Polartec kommt mit neoshell auf den Markt. Einer wasserdichten elastischen Membran, die Event in der atmungsaktivität deutlich überbieten soll. Mountain hardwear und Columbia haben ähnliches in petto. Ausserdem kommt activeshell von Gore, das auch besser sein soll als die aktuellen Produkte von Gore.


----------



## gewitterBiker (18. Januar 2011)

2x Alpencross: eine leichte Regenjacke (Vaude Spray) und eine leichte Windjacke (Dundee Zip-Off III Jacke) haben ihren Zweck bestens erfüllt. Meine Mitfahrer hatten ähnliche Ausrüstungen. Der Alpencross letztes Jahr fand zu 50% im Regen statt und es war oft kalt - die Jacken haben trotzdem gelangt.

Ich würde nicht versuchen alles mit einer Jacke abzudecken. Das Zwiebelprinzip funktioniert über die Luft zwischen den Schichten. Es kann richtig kalt werden, auch im Sommer. Die Regenjacke ist also nicht nur gegen den Regen, sondern erfüllt ihren Zweck auch gut bei kalten Abbfahrten als zusätzliche Schicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (18. Januar 2011)

Wir hatten 2 dabei. Schön atmungsaktive Gore die leichtem Regen standhalten und so Plastiktüten für 20 Euro die dich im stärksten Regen trocken halten dafür nichz atmungsaktiv sind. Bedeutet 100g Mehrgewicht, dafür bist du m.E. ideal ausgerüstet.
Jacken die wärend starkem Regen noch Schweiß abtransportieren kann es nach den Gesetzen der Physik gar nicht geben


----------



## Emmanja (30. Januar 2011)

Es geht nichts über die ALP X von Gore, dazu Armlinge + Beinlinge, Windweste, 2X kuze Trikots und einen leichten Funktionspulli welchen Du wenn es extrem kalt wird als wärmende zwischenschicht anziehen kannst aber auch nachts zum schlafen da es zumindest in den Hütten teilweise sehr kalt wird!
Das war das Maß aller Dinge bei mir, so bist Du für alle Wetterlagen gerüstet und das Packmaß passt!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (31. Januar 2011)

Emmanja schrieb:


> Es geht nichts über die ALP X von Gore, dazu Armlinge + Beinlinge, Windweste, 2X kuze Trikots und einen leichten Funktionspulli welchen Du wenn es extrem kalt wird als wärmende zwischenschicht anziehen kannst aber auch nachts zum schlafen da es zumindest in den Hütten teilweise sehr kalt wird!
> Das war das Maß aller Dinge bei mir, so bist Du für alle Wetterlagen gerüstet und das Packmaß passt!



So eine habe ich 2x benutzt im Schrank hängen schwarz/weiß Gr.L  NP. ca. 239,-

würde ich verkaufen, brauche die nicht mehr.


----------



## og.echnaton (1. Februar 2011)

Sind letztes Jahr die Albrecht Route gefahren. Den ersten Tag hat es durch geregnet und wir hatten 2-4 grad auf dem Berg. Zweiten Tag auch, dann sogar Schnee auf dem Pass. Ich bin auch mit der Gore Alp X gefahren. Hat super funktioniert. Relativ geringes Packmass, anstaendig leicht. Gerade wenn du den ganzen Tag im Regen faehrst haette ich lieber eine Jack mit vernuenftiger Membran, als eine "Plastikschlauch". Ein wenig hilft die Membran dann schon, auch wenn man trotzdem von innen nass wird.


----------



## FIRMtech (3. Februar 2011)

bin auch oft am zweifeln was ich tatsächlich benötige.

Wenn es eine top Regenjacke sein soll, dann die Haglöfs Lim Ozone. Super Schnitt und mit extra abriebfesten Partien für den Rucksack. Bei öfterem Tragen scheuert der Rucksack das Paclite sonst durch.

Drunter kann man dann alles ziehen was man braucht: Softshell, einfaches Trikot etc.


----------



## Micha27 (24. Februar 2011)

Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit der Marmot Mica Regenjacke.
Ich denke das wäre die Richtige Jacke für mich, aber ich finde Sie im Moment nirgends zu einem guten Preis.
Vielleicht hat jeman einen Tip?

Gruß Micha


----------



## Trailhunter72 (24. Februar 2011)

Micha27 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit der Marmot Mica Regenjacke.
> Ich denke das wäre die Richtige Jacke für mich, aber ich finde Sie im Moment nirgends zu einem guten Preis.
> Vielleicht hat jeman einen Tip?
> 
> Gruß Micha



Vielleicht hier?!


----------



## Micha27 (25. Februar 2011)

Danke,
den Shop habe ich auch gefunden gibts leider nur in Blau und Gelb.
Außerdem gabs die Jacke vor Kurzem noch für 78, das AG gibts aber wohl nicht mehr.

Gruß Micha


----------

